# Life Is The Coffee



## Drac (Dec 25, 2006)

[FONT=arial,helvetica]LIFE IS THE COFFEE

A group of alumni, highly established in their careers, got together to visit their old university professor. The conversation soon turned into complaints about stress in work and life.

Offering his guests coffee, the professor went to the kitchen and returned with a large pot of coffee and an assortment of cups - porcelain, plastic, glass, crystal, some plain-looking, some expensive,and some exquisite - telling them to help themselves to the coffee. After all the students had a cup of coffee in hand, the professor said:

"If you noticed, all the nice looking, expensive cups were taken up first, leaving behind the plain and cheap ones. While it is but normal for you to want on ly the best for yourselves, that is the source of your problems and stress."

"Be assured that the cup itself adds no quality to the coffee. In most cases, it's just more expensive and in some cases even hides what we drink. What all of you really wanted was coffee, not the cup; but you consciously went for the best cups...and then began eyeing each other's cups."

"Now consider this: Life is the coffee, and the jobs, houses, cars, things, money and position in society are the cups. They are just tools to hold and contain life, and the type of cup we have does not define nor change the quality of life we live."

"Sometimes, by concentrating only on the cup, we fail to enjoy the coffee God has provided us."

God brews the coffee, not the cups .. enjoy your coffee.


[/FONT]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2006)

Ahhh but is it Kona, Mocha Java, Columbian or Tanzania Peaberry Coffee? :uhyeah: 

Sorry, I just was not adult enough to resist

All kidding aside I like that story and it is very true, thanks for posting it.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2006)

Very enlightning Drac you the man


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 26, 2006)

All I can say is Amen and Kudos to the Professor.  Even great coffee will taste good in a cracked cup.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

That is a very good story!


----------



## Carol (Dec 26, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Ahhh but is it Kona, Mocha Java, Columbian or Tanzania Peaberry Coffee? :uhyeah:


 
Neither!  Like my Silat, it's Sumatran   

Excellent story Drac!  You sure know how to get my attention.     

(coffee......)


----------



## donna (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that. It puts things into perspective.


----------



## pstarr (Dec 26, 2006)

Very nice...more people should reflect on your story.


----------



## Drac (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone...


----------



## Adept (Feb 18, 2007)

Drac said:


> [FONT=arial,helvetica]"Now consider this: Life is the coffee, and the jobs, houses, cars, things, money and position in society are the cups. They are just tools to hold and contain life, and the type of cup we have does not define nor change the quality of life we live."[/FONT]


 
Sounds like "Money doesn't buy happiness".

A nice way for the poor to feel good about themselves, and the rich to think it's really their charming personalities which makes their lives so enjoyable.

Honestly, the accoutrements of life are absolutely vital to our enjoyment of it. Sleeping in a nice bed, taking lots of time off work, living in a comfortable and spacious home in a nice part of town, these are major factors in a happy life.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh what about us poor tea drinkers what of us? Great story


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 19, 2007)

It is certainly true that money does not buy happiness.  What it does do is reduce the impact of certain unpleasant realities that everyone must face.  Even then, it introduces stresses and problems of it's own.

Now this is not just whistling in the wind, trying to make my miserable, poverty stricken, life, seem less abominable.  

I've seen quite a number of very wealthy people in my time (my brother-in-law is a millionaire for example) and, from my perspective, the major impact of their money is that it gives them more to worry about ... which I think was the main point of *Dracs* homilie :bows and exits smugly stage left: ROFL.


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you for that one, Drac...

That one merits some further thinking...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> [FONT=arial,helvetica]LIFE IS THE COFFEE
> 
> [FONT=arial,helvetica]A group of alumni, highly established in their careers, got together to visit their old university professor. The conversation soon turned into complaints about stress in work and life.[/FONT]
> 
> ...


 
but you forgot the rest of the story:

"....and one of the student's stood up and said, 'I don't believe that you should imposing your religious conception of god and your beliefs on students, former or otherwise!' and storms out. The professor was later fired by the department chair. Labeled as a religious kook by the academic community, no one would hire him. His wife left him, and took all his stuff.

He was last seen on the streets of Manhattan, drinking coffee out of a styrofoam cup, and asking for spare change.

the end"

:lol2: Sorry; dark satirical humor there. JK. I have actually heard that one before, and I like it.


----------



## Drac (Feb 19, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> but you forgot the rest of the story:
> 
> "....and one of the student's stood up and said, 'I don't believe that you should imposing your religious conception of god and your beliefs on students, former or otherwise!' and storms out. The professor was later fired by the department chair. Labeled as a religious kook by the academic community, no one would hire him. His wife left him, and took all his stuff.
> 
> ...


 
No sweat dude..Great ending...


----------



## Drac (Feb 19, 2007)

Dbl posted..Damn...Stupid PC...


----------



## Adept (Feb 20, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> I've seen quite a number of very wealthy people in my time (my brother-in-law is a millionaire for example) and, from my perspective, the major impact of their money is that it gives them more to worry about ... which I think was the main point of *Dracs* homilie :bows and exits smugly stage left: ROFL.




I contend that those people would have no fewer problems if they were poor.

I think where I disagree with the original story is that it tells us not to clamour after material things, because they cannot make us happy.

If, however, it were to be rephrased to:

Be certain that the things you want will enhance your life.

Then I would agree. There is a world of difference between wanting a new car because the one you have is too old, too small, requires expensive repairs which you just can't afford and you have to have a car because you need it to get to work and if you pay for the repairs then you can't afford the rent this week and theres no food in the freezer and the kids need new school shoes...

There is a world of difference between wanting that, and wanting a new car because the Jones's just bought a new one.


----------

